# Best out of auto filter machine



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi All,

So apart from obvious which is feeding the machine with freshly ground beans of good quality is there anything that can be done to achieve sensible brew from something like this?

Whats the typical ratio and grind size?

Ive seen somewhere 44g per 25oz/0.71L

Thanks!


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

On somthing like a Bravilor filter machine, the usual recipe is 75g - 85g filter grind per 1.7litre (12cup) jug, depending on the strength required.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Which machine are you using? 60g of coffee/L is a good starting point


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

the_partisan said:


> Which machine are you using? 60g of coffee/L is a good starting point


We have a Bravilor Mondo


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Seems like that machine can make 1.7L so you can try putting 100g coffee. Are you using pre-ground coffee or you have your own grinder? If so you can adjust your grind size so that coffee takes ~6-6:30 min to brew (measured from first water drop to coffee flow stopping).


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

I am looking at grinding fresh so could adjust the grind.

Last run has shown that its around 5 min for the whole 1.7L so suggests we need to go more fine..

How do I adjust it for smaller dosage?

Will time be proportional to the water fill or is this more complicated?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

it should be proportional to how much water you put in yes. 5 mins might be OK as well, go by how the coffee tastes.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Too fine and the water will overflow out of the cone !


----------



## destiny (Jun 4, 2015)

espressotechno said:


> Too fine and the water will overflow out of the cone !


Looks like our filter holder is flat bottom.

I ground relatively fine, between french press and espresso and it went through too quick. Need to adjust again or add more coffee


----------

